# Signing Up For Medicare



## Whyemier (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep, I'm that old!(There should be an old codger icon.)

I know I can sign up now, three months before I'm 65.  But things like insurance always confused me, still do.  Part A, Part B & Part C.  I Pay this amount if I have made this much in the last two years, that amount if I want Hospital coverage, and this amount for prescription coverage.  There's the "Advantage" plan (whose advantage?) and 'supplemental' and who knows what else!  I need to do this but it just confuses the H&!! out of me.

It will be a new thing to get insurance, I've gone the majority of my life paying my own way with no insurance.  Wasn't offered or when I was contract was too expensive. Then 'Obamacare' came along and it was 'way too expensive'.  I did carry a 'hospitalization' policy for a while but now they no longer offer such a policy.

Anywho, anyone gone through this?  Am I making more of it than I should?  Not as much hassle as I think?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 27, 2015)

You can use my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
If you like.
Can't help with the signing up your 2 years my senior.
But I'll keep a eye on this to see how it turns out.
************Just Saying********************Gator****************************


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 27, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> Yep, I'm that old!(There should be an old codger icon.)
> 
> I know I can sign up now, three months before I'm 65.  But things like insurance always confused me, still do.  Part A, Part B & Part C.  I Pay this amount if I have made this much in the last two years, that amount if I want Hospital coverage, and this amount for prescription coverage.  There's the "Advantage" plan (whose advantage?) and 'supplemental' and who knows what else!  I need to do this but it just confuses the H&!! out of me.
> 
> ...


Get an Advantage plan with prescription drug coverage.  Don't let anyone sell you a "supplemental" or "gap filler" plan. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_(United_States)#Part_C:_Medicare_Advantage_plans

https://www.medicare.gov/sign-up-ch...advantage-plans/medicare-advantage-plans.html


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Make less money?  Or way more.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 27, 2015)

I have the same problem as you.  This insurance thing is far too complicated and it hurts my head to think about it.

I signed up for Medicare a year and a half ago.  I had worked past retirement age and my employer subsidized my and spouses insurance so I didn't apply when I turned 65.
I have a supplemental plan which essentially picks up all costs that Medicare A & B don't.  It costs me a fair amount but I know that I have complete coverage with little or no co-pays or out-of pocket.  I have a minimal drug plan because I don't use any drugs.  I carry that plan because if you don't you are penalized heavily later.  It costs me $15 a month.  A Medicare Advantage plan covers both.

The two year previous rule is there because Medicare/Social Security doesn't get info from the IRS sooner (government efficiency and all that). However, if you8 have had a high income year two years previous and your latest year was substantially lower and you have had a life changing event, you can appeal.  Usually, a latest 1040 filing is required to prove reduced income status.  I did so this year and reduced the income related (IRMA) portion to zero.

In the end, what is best for you will depend on your particular needs; health, financial, etc.  I did what I did because the probability that I could have a serious medical condition is there and I want to be sure that my assets are protected for my survivors.  Even a minor medical problem can add up to the hundreds of thousands of dollars nowdays.  If your health is good, you can most likely take a less complete plan to your advantage.  There is a penalty if you don't sign up for Medicare when you turn 65 unless you have had an applicable health insurance plan for which you are no longer eligible and have had a life changing experience (retiring, layoff, spouses coverage for you terminating, etc).  The penalties are quite severe so it is wise to sign up for at least minimal coverage.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 27, 2015)

I have been on Medicare for 15 years. It is always a hassle every year at renewal time. Look at all the plans for my area and try to find the best one for the least amount of money. Fortunately I have a great insurance man I met several years ago, who does all that for me. He comes to see me every year and tells me to keep what I have or if there is something better.It is so much nicer than the old way of doing it myself.
   Yes, sign up when you are eligible. I didn't for two years and now pay a $2.30 penalty every month for life.


----------

